# Ciao from Italy



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Ciao from Texas, tell us about your beekeeping!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Dario!


----------



## Double S (Jul 28, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## dariowolf (Aug 1, 2012)

I will tell you about my beekeeping, but being a beginner, there is not much to tell; we use centimeters instead of inches and Dadant-Blatt hives instead of Langstroth. In my area we use italian queens (we call it ligustica) and make acacia honey in may and honedew in july-august.


----------



## Vermillion (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome to you from Hawaii!! We also use Italian queens....
And do you have problems with pests in the hives?

Where in Northern italy are you?


----------



## dariowolf (Aug 1, 2012)

Main problem with hive is varroa mite, which I read has reached also your islands. I live here


----------

